# Sexing my tern



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I just bought a 12" tern and was wondering if it is possible to sex him/her. I know it is very difficult. Usually people ask about their 6"-7" p, but since my tern is 12" I was wondering if it is possible. I'm pretty sure he/she is sexually mature at this size. I would like to eventually find a mate. I know its a long shot!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

as far as i am aware the size of the p doesn't really matter. terns Sexing is
Not sexually dimorphic. if you have herd or seen this fish breeding before then that would be the only forsure way possible to determine if it is male/female IMO


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh ok







thanks Nike


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would go with Nike's words, Teck. The hardest part on breeding Ps is not hoping for them to have babies, but for a pair to find each other to want to mate. That P is way over the adult mature mark, all you need to do is find him/her a mate thats compatible.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

u got PM


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for your insite, Tweaked. I will try and see what you suggested!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you can usually make a hypothesis based on behavior of the fish after close observations over an extended amount of time as well as some visual characateristics. However you will hear people crying that its impossible............

My way certainly isnt fool proof or always acurate, but at the least it will give you an idea of what your fish is.

Think of it this way if there were 10 people in a room with masks on and baggy closes so you couldnt see their body shape, and werent allowed to talk or do anything that would give away their sex, do you think you could pick out the males from females by their behavior, I would hope so with decent accuracy. But then again its my opinion.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Sir Nathan XXI Posted on Nov 7 2003, 04:16 PM
> you can usually make a hypothesis based on behavior of the fish after close observations over an extended amount of time as well as some visual characateristics. However you will hear people crying that its impossible............
> 
> My way certainly isnt fool proof or always acurate, but at the least it will give you an idea of what your fish is.
> ...


Unless of course there is homosexuality in the room, then you can draw an even bigger blank, which even same sex fish behave as male and female.


----------

